# Anacharis in Vancouver?



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone know where I can buy some in the GVRD?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Noah's pet ark usually carry anacharis. Their location is in the heart of kitsilano(Broadway). Call them or drop by if your closer. Good luck with the search. Ask some of the sponsors here as well or have a look in the classifieds.


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks I'll check them out!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West definitely had some Friday but you would be paying double the price as anywhere else. Check out Main Aquarium(he had some last time I was there) and North American Pet Store on Kingsway and Nanaimo too. They will all be much cheaper


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

I always have trouble identifying plants from photos no matter how carefully I search Google... Is any of this what you are looking for?


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like it! The one with the pine needle looking leaves are Hornwort and the curly leaves are Anacharis. I never had any before so I'm not 100% but from the photo's I've seen it looks like it.


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah! Well... It looks like I have some, then.


----------



## feefifofum (Aug 28, 2016)

I found some at Pet Habitat over the weekend.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

You can get them from;
1. Hunters Garden Centre
2. Figaro’s Garden


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Or
Aprils aquarium 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

